

Tox Chat: An Insecure Instant Messenger - synchronise
http://www.tox-chat.com/

======
serf
nitpick : please use a more contrasting color combo.

edit : You know what--keep the poor contrast, that way no one can read it.

"He previously posted on 4chan, a popular internet forum often used for
trading child pornography,"

I'm all for condemning racist and paedophiles, but what a load of garbage that
the author chose to explain 4chan that way.

